# No Swap space when recompiling kernel



## bnorton916 (Mar 29, 2013)

New to recompiling FreeBSD kernels so I was just doing a test run. Followed instructions in the freebsd FreeBSD *H*andbook.  Everything was going fine until I received a 
	
	



```
root@FreeBSD64:/usr/src # Mar 29 11:50:40 kernel: pid 69043(cc1), uid0, was killed: out of swap space
```

This is running in VirtualBox. The install was just a base FreeBSD 9.1 install. Ideas?

Bill


----------



## chatwizrd (Mar 29, 2013)

How much RAM did you assign the VM and how big was your swap partition?


----------



## bnorton916 (Mar 29, 2013)

I think I gave it 256MB, no clue what the swap partition was, just went with defaults.

Bill


----------



## kpa (Mar 29, 2013)

That's too little to compile world and kernel. Up it to 512MB.


----------



## bnorton916 (Mar 29, 2013)

Ok, will do.

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## bnorton916 (Mar 29, 2013)

That seemed to fix things. Thanks for the help.

Bill


----------

